# Initial thoughts on stallion ( I do not own him)



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

D; All I can say is, I hope this isn't the picture they are trying to use to advertise him. On the other pics from the website Prospectfarms.com he is good looking. And I think he is well put together.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Initial thought is that he's not stallion quality. While he possesses some nice traits, his faults far outweigh them.


----------



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

yep and the others aren't too forgiving either, I know his sire and grand-sire are pretty impressive but these pics aren't doing this horse any justice. To me he seems down hill in other pics on the site. The reason I'm asking you guys is to prove to my dad that this is not a great stallion, he found this guy online and thought this would be a good one to breed with since he is close and AWS registered. I said no way right off the bat, but he was insistent


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't tell anything from any of the pictures they have on that site. He's pretty but I wouldn't say stud worthy.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

From the other pictures from the site, the place doesn't look professional. Nor do I think they should breed him, though I would like him for a gelding pleasure horse. I honestly wouldn't breed, I looked at them quick and though it was nice but after looking at them for a few minutes, I changed my mind. I wouldn't trust this place if you paid me too, esp because they are advertising their stallion service with pics like this with no conformation shots?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice GELDING!!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

They can't take the time to give him a **** bath before taking pictures of him or even brushing his mane to one side, they certainly do not have the time to properly train and/or market him as a stallion and I'll just about bet money he's not broke to ride. No riding pictures, and no conditioning on him whatsoever.

Too bad, he'd be a nice riding gelding for someone who would be willing to put time into a horse u__u


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ShebaGurl said:


> The reason I'm asking you guys is to prove to my dad that this is not a great stallion, he found this guy online and thought this would be a good one to breed with since he is close and AWS registered. I said no way right off the bat, but he was insistent


A perfect example of what I was saying on the other warmblood thread.

First it doesn't say he is AWS registered.

And even if he is he is *NOT APPROVED !!!!!!!!!!!!:evil:*


Another breeder that thinks (if he is indeed registered) that, that is good enough and for sure there is some fool out there that will breed to him. I am not a fan of Art Deco as he does not/did not breed true and many offspring had temperment problems.

I checked the AWS listing to verify and he is NOT APPROVED.:evil:


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

He has a pretty head and neck, but he has an icky(from what I can tell) shoulder, long back, wasp waisted, very weak hind end, and he looks to be sickle hocked. Heck, the cross of breeds chosen would scare me off without even looking! Crossbreeding is okay, when done right. This is an example of crossbreeding gone horribly wrong. He would make an adorable little gelding, but he is nowhere near stallion quality.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think he is beautiful!! Stud quality, no. But he sure is a looker!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I bet if he was a solid chestnut he would have been gelded.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice GELDING.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I think he could make a nice gelding.... then maybe someone could love him, groom him, ride him, and give him a job at a nice barn. I think he would make a nice riding horse eventually after he gets gelded.:wink:

I'm not one to bash other people's places... sometimes constructon takes time... but holy crap their fencing scared me... nothing about the farm impresses me at all, and it actually would make me stay far, far away

That being said; If you want a stallion you keep him responsably in a good enclosure that is safe for him and your mares! :evil:


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, that area where they are keeping him and the other horses doesn't impress me at all either! Although I think he is cute, I have to agree with the others...he is not stallion quality. Keep in mind though, NOT HIS FAULT! Also for the conformation: The major thing I noticed was how weak his hind end looked. Maybe a little more muscle and he would look 100% better.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm with the others, he'd make a lovely gelding for someone wanting a colorful riding horse.

Definitely not stallion material, and that mishmash of crossbreeding just makes me wonder WHY?!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Like other have said, I think he would make a nice gelding. 

Conformationally I can't really find anything that I like about him. I think he is another example of people thinking that because their stud or mare has color they should be bred.


----------



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

This is exactly what I told my father, weak hindquarters but has pretty head piece, the place made me very skeptical(doesn't look professional). Other things that make me nervous were the fact like was he ever ridden? Cause it don't seem like it. They don't show picture of him under saddle not once. And they don't even list a show record. But thanks for your insight guys I showed your thoughts to my dad and he is coming around.:roll:


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

he would be a nice riding gelding imo. not stallion quality


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Your father sounds like my mother... Gung ho because he is pwetty w/o much regard to whether he is actually a qulity horse and/or breeding material... and the fact that he is pwetty and close, he is sold... 

I think he would make a lovely gelding.


----------



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

Honeysuga said:


> Your father sounds like my mother... Gung ho because he is pwetty w/o much regard to whether he is actually a qulity horse and/or breeding material... and the fact that he is pwetty and close, he is sold...
> 
> I think he would make a lovely gelding.


Exactly Honeysuga, lol, I just wish he would listen to me for a change. Instead of it taking other peoples opinions to convince him.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont think being a gelding would fix his hid end and hocks. Still, as my favorite quote from kevinshorses "He would make a wonderful gelding, and if he were a sorrel or a bay, that's exactly what he would be."


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty horse but not a stallion I would breed to, i also agree he would make a nice show gelding and Im sure the only reason he is a stud is because of his color.


----------

